# Some updated pics



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I took some pics the other day when we were out in the yard. Lol this dog is such a crack up. He grabs a hold of the tire and swings arond in a circle like an Olympic disc thrower. It's one of the most hilarious thing ever :rofl: he will do it till he's dizzy and falls over, then gets pissed and hits it harder. He's such a nut :rofl:














































Um yea Dosia I think it's dead now lol XD


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

Wow! He destroyed that tire! haha he is a good looking boy! How old is he? His eyes tho are beautiful!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

MerlinEdmond said:


> Wow! He destroyed that tire! haha he is a good looking boy! How old is he? His eyes tho are beautiful!


Thank you very much  he's a great dog I don't know what I'd do with our him  he's turning 4 years old on Halloween


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

D is looking good!! Have you put some weight on him? He seems bigger but definitely a good bigger


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Jessie. I actually cut him down to 65. It's so hot here that I can't walk him furring the day so we started doing water workouts in the pool and his muscle tone is way better than it was in the past IMO. 6.5lbs doesn't really seem like much difference to us as people but it really made a difference. He moves a lot better at 65.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

He looks really good. Seems like a good weight for him. Poor poor tire swing.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Rudy  yea I like him at 65 a lot better than 72 lol.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Lol! RIP tire, Dosia looks great


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Celeste  I gotta say, it's real nice to see your name in orange. Oh yea and happy belated birthday :hug:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Someone needs a new tire for Christmas lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol yea. I'm pretty sure that ones dead lol. You sould see him play fetch with that stupid thing. Omg he's a dork. XD


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

kg420 said:


> Thanks Celeste  I gotta say, it's real nice to see your name in orange. Oh yea and happy belated birthday :hug:


Thank you Krystal! :3

:hug:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Your welcome  hope you had a great day.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow! He looks really look! Love me some D muscles!!  my favorite picture is that last one lol! He is so handsome


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you :hug: lol he looks so proud of himself for tearing half the top off XD. He's a nut bag.


----------



## Papi_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice boy , he sure loves that tyre


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lol thank you.  he definitely needs a new one now


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Lookin good D! Sooner or later when we actually have a GP BBQ i can bring him a car tire! lol lotsa those left over from work lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Lmao omg he'd be your best friend ever lol XD


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Dosia looks like he had fun killing that tire! LOL! Great pics


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks girl  he's sad that its gone now lol.


----------

